# Proposal for k9



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

Does anyone have copies of a proposal that i can use to present my town to start up a k9 unit?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Sent you a pm


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks... that was very helpful....the biggest obstacle i am going to have to overcome is the amount of training...i was told 14 weeks for scent work and another 16 for patrol. an idea that someone gave me was to purchase a fully trained k9 which could cut the training by three quarters because all i would have to do is get the cerification...that is obviously after i get to know the dog and train a little with other people.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

My classes, I'm not a vendor but a police department trainer, are Patrol - 14 weeks; drug - 10 weeks; explosives - 12 weeks. Buying dogs that are trained does indeed, depending on the quality of training, shorten the time a handler is in training. Don't forget also, the "industry standard" or that standard accepted by most reputable canine programs, include 16 hours per week, in service training. There is a lot more to it than just being "certified".



DFrost


----------



## Kr0ss (Aug 18, 2012)

I would like that also if possible


----------



## canasask (Nov 24, 2012)

*Training*

I will also toss out there, that getting a trained canine is great, however if you are a brand new handler yourself, you need to be trained. I would strongly suggest on your fist dog, that you both do a full out training course. A new handler with an experienced dog may just get themselves into more trouble than is needed. Starting out, do it right the first time, even if it takes more time and costs more. This is the foundation of the program.


----------

